# An alle Dubstep-Fans !



## Johnny the Gamer (29. November 2010)

Hi,
ich hoffe ich treffe hier auf ein paar Dubstep Fans 
Ich bin auf der Suche nach ein paar guten Mixes, bisher bin ich bei Youtube noch nicht soo fündig geworden  Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen, indem hier ein paar postet, die euch gefallen 
Mein Favourite ist bisher der hier 

Danke 

MfG 
Johnny


----------



## Rinkadink (29. November 2010)

geht ab! 



YouTube - B-Complex - its a funny world

YouTube - B-Complex - Beautiful Lies (No Podcast)

YouTube - Dub FX 10/10/2008 'Love Someone'


----------



## Amigo (29. November 2010)

http://www.berlin-mitte-institut.de...l-scuba-jamie-vexd-robotic-kandel-fresh-meat/ lahm, aber öffnet sich!

http://soundcloud.com/search?q[fulltext]=dubstep | Link will nicht mit dem Suchwort "dubstep" 

http://www.dubstep.de/ 

Musst mal reinhören was dir so gefällt, die BMI Show ist/war auf jeden Fall super! 

€:Links muss ich mal fixen...


----------



## herethic (2. Dezember 2010)

Mt Eden Dubstep?


----------



## Alistair (4. Dezember 2010)

UltraBlack - Bear Trap (Excision Remix)

Tiga - Gentle Giant (Martyn's Heaven Remix)

Doctor P - Big Boss

Fatboy Slim - Right Here Right Now (JFB Remix)

Halo Nova - Knuckle Duster

Emalkay - When I Look At You

ReSketch - Ghosts

Hadouken! - Oxygen (Gemini Remix)

Das wären einige gute Dubstep-Tracks. 

Gruß
Alistair


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Dezember 2010)

Habe mir eben das Album UKF Dubstep 2010 gekauft und ich muss sagen, altaaaaaa  Das Album ist soo geil 
Kann ich nur jedem Dubstep-Fan empfehlen


----------



## Gast12348 (5. Dezember 2010)

Stimmt UKF Dubstep ist wirklich geil, der mix hier ist auch klasse 
YouTube - UKF Dubstep Mix - August

Einer meiner lieblings scheiben im moment Bar 9 - Strung Out 
Echt nen Basskiller *g*
YouTube - Bar 9 - Strung Out (HQ Vinyl Rip Full Length)


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Dezember 2010)

Sind das beides die gleichen Mixes !?


----------



## Gast12348 (5. Dezember 2010)

Nö das eine isn mixtape, und das andere ist nen einzelnes lied ( aus dem Mixtape )


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. Dezember 2010)

Wie viele Parts gibt es von dem Shambala Mix 2009 von Excision ?


----------



## Alistair (12. Dezember 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Wie viele Parts gibt es von dem Shambala Mix 2009 von Excision ?



Wie meinst Du das? Laut dem Posting von Excision im Dubstepforum.com ist es ein Part, oder?

Gruß
Alistair


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. Dezember 2010)

ja, habe jetzt aber auch den ganzen Mix gefunden (Soundcloud = Abhilfe^^) 

Wo gibt es eig die ganze Shambhala-CD von Excision ?


----------



## Alistair (12. Dezember 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Wo gibt es eig die ganze Shambhala-CD von Excision ?



Das ist doch der ganze Mix. Oder meinst Du, der 2009 Mix zusammen mit dem 2008 Mix? Den 2008 Mix kannst Du Dir extra downloaden.

Und da wir gerade dabei sind, gleich auch mal der Link im Dubstepforum zum Shambhala 2010 Mix. 

Gruß
Alistair


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. Dezember 2010)

Habe ich alles schon gesaugt


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. Januar 2011)

Das ist auch soo nice 
YouTube - Engine-EarZ Experiment - Kaliyuga ( fully live dubstep )

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Recovery (7. Februar 2011)

Ich empfehle dir UKF Dubstep! Die haben es einfach nur drauf!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. Februar 2011)

Danke, kenne ich schon, habe mir sogar die CD gekauft


----------



## Bier (2. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PEbdQtCoQCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Find ich auch sehr gut


----------



## MasterFreak (3. März 2011)

Hi,
yo UFK Dubstep ist gut!!!^^
Zieht euch mal den Dirty Dubstep Mix rein ist meiner Meinung nach ziemlich cool, aber urteilt selbst.
YouTube - Dirty Dubstep mix 09 
mfg 
MasterFreak


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. April 2011)

Mann das ist auch soo geil 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="1280" height="750" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/JIHjcOBGB6Q?rel=0&hd=1" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Lan_Party (5. April 2011)

YouTube - Eminem - Till I Collapse (Filth Dubstep Remix)

HAMMER! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DwAbduTowo&feature=related

NICE!


----------



## MasterFreak (8. April 2011)

Jo ich hab noch n paar coole Dubstep Tracks gefunden:
YouTube - Mt Eden Dubstep - Sierra Leone (HD)[
YouTube - Mt Eden Dubstep - Still Alive
YouTube - Linkin Park - A Place For My Head (Critical Noise Dubstep Remix) (2010 Edit)
YouTube - Mike NRG - lost in dreams (q-base Anthem 2010) (sinister souls lost in nightmares remix)
YouTube - Rihanna - Rude Boy (CHRISPY REMIX) dieser Track is super geil und das beste daran ist das er Free ist und downloadbar auf:
Rihanna - Rude Boy (Chrispy Remix) by CHRISPY on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
yeah bitte schreibt zurück wie die Tracks euch gefallen  Dubstep 4 Ever ^^
P.S. Ein anderer cooler Track  : Steve Angello & Laidback Luke - Be (Balls of Steel Dubstep Bootleg) by Balls of Steel on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. April 2011)

Sierra Leone, kann ich mir nicht anhören, ich finde die Frauenstimme ist sowas von nervig 
Leider, da der Beat richtig geil ist 

Still Alive ist sehr nice 

Der Linkin Park ist nicht soo meine Richtung, da ich Linkin Park einfach nicht mag, ist bei den Rihanna-Tracks genauso...

Lost in Dreams ist mir ein bisl zuu lang und eintönig 

Man sieht echt, dass es innerhalb des Genres Dubstep richtig krasse Unterschiede gibt...


----------



## localhost (9. April 2011)

Ich finde Flux Pavillion toll.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. April 2011)

Ja, ist er auch 
Vor Allem, wenn er seine Bass Canon dabei hat


----------



## MasterFreak (16. April 2011)

!? xD  besonders seine Remix sind übel geil besonders der: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEbJ4qLiMu0 ich glaub ich hab dabei mein Sub geschrottet  
P.S. Wer Itunes hat kann sich ja mal den UFK Dubstep Podcast runterladen, da gibst gute mixe z.B. mit Flux Pavillion.....
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Zed3D (5. Mai 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93AU5IkvDPY


----------



## MasterFreak (5. Mai 2011)

Ich würde sagen das ist eher Drum & Bass ^^


----------



## Zed3D (5. Mai 2011)

Ist aber Dubstep ;P 
typisch fürs genre aber nicht


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Mai 2011)

Das hier ist ähnlich : YouTube - Liquid Stranger - Destroy Him My Robots


----------



## Raigen (9. Mai 2011)

Zed3D schrieb:


> Ist aber Dubstep ;P
> typisch fürs genre aber nicht


 
Ich würde eher sagen dass es Jungle ist, und nicht Dubstep. Müsste man genau wissen mit welchen BPM es läuft, aber Magnetic Man sind ja ein super Trio. Skream, Benga und Artwork, kann man nicht viel falsch machen!


----------



## doceddy (9. Mai 2011)

Im Moment mein absoluter Favorit YouTube - Kryptic Minds - Can't Sleep Feat. Alys Be


----------



## Raigen (11. Mai 2011)

TO PROTECT AND SWERVE - FREE MIX DOWNLOAD by Evol Intent on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Guter Mix von Evol Intent. Ist zwar auch D&B mit dabei aber lohnt sich mal anzuhören.


----------



## MasterFreak (21. Mai 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Q9rewnLFYw&feature=relmfu Derzeitiger Favourit von mir !!!
oder https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fx8ZKG3ybHo&feature=related 
und last but not liest  : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Gb3faOzvBk&feature=relmfu 
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Raigen (19. Juni 2011)

Neuer Mix von Excision als Vorbereitung für das Shambhala Music Festival welches bald wieder stattfindet. Lohnt sich mal reinzuhören! 

Excision – X Sessions Volume 1 (Free Dubstep Mix!) | White Label Nation


----------



## MasterFreak (20. Juni 2011)

Wo ist dieses Festival !? In Dutch ???


----------



## Raigen (21. Juni 2011)

Nope, das Shambhala Music Festival findet in Kanada statt und die Tickets sind auch schon lange ausverkauft. Ich werde mir für nächstes Jahr welche sichern, wird sicherlich geil. 

Shambhala Music Festival - Electronic Music Festival – Salmo, BC


----------



## MasterFreak (21. Juni 2011)

in Dutch sind glaub ich auch gute ^^


----------



## LiquidCenTi (5. Oktober 2011)

Alles von UKF ist eig gut.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Oktober 2011)

Naja, was sie 2011 bisher gemacht haben, kann so gar nicht mit den Tracks von 2010 mithalten, finde ich


----------



## MasterFreak (5. Oktober 2011)

@Johnny the Gamer 
jo stimmt !
Hier mal was anderes : Skrillex : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cVo_VglNoE, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSeNSzJ2-Jw Der Break mit Ohh my good is doch einfach nur Krass... 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NXSq9DmADI ^^ Und neu bei UKF https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qpUChC6iU4&feature=channel_video_title  WopWopWop 
Greets with Beats by MasterFreak


----------



## Rinkadink (5. Oktober 2011)

Crystal Fighters - Follow (Roksonix Remix) - YouTube

all time favorite


----------



## Sesfontain (10. Oktober 2011)

weg mit dem nun echt bitterschlecht gewordenen ukf zeugs) so um 2009/10 waren die ja noch gut, aber mittlerweile sind 90% von deren uploads einfach  
hier mal was feines 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5ugMj0xh9g

Swatbot - Ripped (Dubstep) - YouTube


----------



## MasterFreak (11. Oktober 2011)

Haben aber manche coole Sachen  Kennt wer Circus Records? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAjt5wPJVqM, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8xIGRY_BIw, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtZP6JnTrLM, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FecZ_nodIPc&feature=channel_video_title, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJV6_7IYU4Q&feature=channel_video_title Welcome to the Circus


----------



## Sesfontain (11. Oktober 2011)

ukf war mal richtig gut, aber sie lassen nach, seitdem die abonnentenzahl so gestiegen ist. ich denk mal, dass sie einfach das gros der abonnenten befriedigen wollen, und daher auch ihren stil ändern :/
anyway, sie habens immernoch drauf, siehe bassculture, was mich ehrlich gesagt echt verwundert hat.
circus kenn ich natürlich, vorallem funtcase und cookie sind echt fett. hör dir mal me want cookie oder the jungle an, dann weißt du, was ich meine
und hiers mal ein dubsteplied aus meinem set für sonntag
Ruffer Dan Dem (Megalodon RMX) feat. Mista Chatman - El Diablo by MalLabel Music on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Isrian (12. Oktober 2011)

Quantum DnB hat einiges an hübschen Dubstep Tracks.

UKF DubstepIst auch zu empfehlen.

Mir persönlich gefallen die Remixe von Eyes auch.


----------



## MasterFreak (12. Oktober 2011)

@Sesfontain
Soundcloud 4 Ever das is richtig gut da findet man auch gute Dubstep Free Tracks.


----------



## Sesfontain (12. Oktober 2011)

auf jeden fall! wo du sonst noch ordentliches findest, das nicht immer übermäíg mainstreamig eingelullt ist, schau mal beatport 
sonntag wird es sicherlich ein dickes dubset von mir geben, ich werde probieren es aufzunehmen, dann könnt ihr euch das montag mal anhören


----------



## MasterFreak (14. Oktober 2011)

jo  Haste Soundcloud ?


----------



## Sesfontain (14. Oktober 2011)

yo, das hatte ich mir vor langer zeit mal gemacht. SPEEDFr3ak's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free da ist nur ein alter fidget mix drauf, nicht lange nachdem ich angefangen habe und auch noch komplett ohne equipment.heute könnt ichd as definitiv besser  zum aufnehmen, sollte das nicht gehen, mach ich eine tracklist. momentane planung sagt aber, dass ich mit meinem kumpel eine art dubstepbattle mache. jeder immer 2-4 tracks und dann wechsel.


----------



## MasterFreak (14. Oktober 2011)

welches Equip haste denn ? Ich mixe hardstyle mit 2x CDJ 200 und Behringer 300VMX (wird bald eingetauscht gegen den neuen 250  Mixer von Pioneer) ^^


----------



## Sesfontain (14. Oktober 2011)

ich hab ein american audio vms4 (midicontroller). mixst du eigentlich auch dubstep und auf geburtstagen etc?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pl0Cpau5E9c
das hier wird mein opening btw  ich liebe es einfach, wie diese synth am anfang so tief geht


----------



## MasterFreak (14. Oktober 2011)

Rusko FTW !!! das is auch gut  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKKDDyLSw8o
An Birtdays mix ich alles was man will  Ich kann alles mixen, hab mich aber auf Hardstyle spezialisiert.... davon mal abgesehen hab ich nicht soo wahnsinnig viel Orginal Dubstep Tracks also welche die Mixbar sind  
Haha ich muss selbst noch nen Intro zusammenbasteln  Mega Intro halt


----------



## ChaoZ (14. Oktober 2011)

Hier meine Favoriten. 
Korn 'Narcissistic Cannibal (feat Skrillex and Kill the Noise)' - YouTube
Mt Eden - Omen (HD) - YouTube
Metallica - Seek & Destroy (Bassnectar Dubstep Remix) - YouTube
Flux Pavilion - Lines In Wax (feat. Foreign Beggars) - YouTube
Chrispy - Predator - YouTube
Zeds Dead & Omar LinX - Rudeboy MUSIC VIDEO - YouTube
Traktion - Apocalypse - YouTube
Gemini - Vision - YouTube
Porter Robinson - Unison (Knife Party Remix) - YouTube
Fuzion - Brutality - YouTube
Camo & Krooked - Make The Call (Ft. TC) (Dubstep Mix) - YouTube
Ember Waves - Guess My Name (Instrumental) l Powered By NCMOFFICIAL - YouTube
Gemini - Graduation (Official Video) - YouTube
I'm On One - DJ Khaled ft Drake, Lil Wayne (KillaGraham Remix) - YouTube

Hoffe das ist nicht zuviel auf einmal


----------



## MasterFreak (14. Oktober 2011)

Mt Eden mit Omen best 4 Ever das is einfach nur gut !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sesfontain (14. Oktober 2011)

ruskooo <3333 ich warte so sehr auf sein release von der jurassic vip. seit anfang juli hab ich die liveversion bestimmt 456789 durchgehört, aber nirgens ist es im radio oder mp zu finden
was bei dubstep echt geil kommt, ist wenn du einen housebeat runterlegst  
mixen kannst du an sich allen dubstep, selbst diese 2min cuts  ich z.b. mix immer schon vorm ersten breakdown den nächsten titel komplett rein.
was wird das für ein intro wenn ich fragen darf?

btw
16 Bit - Swine Flu (HQ) - YouTube
Dr Philth - Warbot - YouTube
Cookie Monsta - AntiChrist - YouTube
Benton - Smash That Badger (HD) - YouTube
Swatbot - Samurai (Dubstep) - YouTube
 und zuletzt das ruskolied was ich ansprach - mein absoluter alltime favorite


----------



## MasterFreak (15. Oktober 2011)

jo das kommt darauf an ich muss ja das andere Lied erstmal auf den übergang vorbereiten 
Ja son Intro halt mit ganz vielen Cuts und so weiter Ganz viele Lieder reingeschnitten und dann so mit ganz tiefer stimme meinen dj namen  Build Up halt


----------



## Sesfontain (17. Oktober 2011)

oh man gestern war ja echt gar nichts. erstmal ging unser controller urplötzlich nichtmehr (am selben nachmittag hatten wir das setup zuhause mit dem ersten versuch laufen gehabt), sodass wir nur noch über einen channel und nur am pc über gain und den pc eq von vdj mixen konnten :-!
dann musste mein bro die ganze zeit spielen, weil für die leute schon sowas wie jump smokers absolut unbekannte und damit natürlich schlechte musik war. zwischendurch hab ich dann mal übelst fiesen dubstep gedrückt, damit wir die paar dubheadz mal in den raumbekamen  die waren leider aber so betrunken, dass da nichtmehr viel ging und ich das dubset nach ca. 7 titeln abbrechen musste. hab dann später nochmal ein hiphopdrumstepset gemacht, aber da war es wieder der fall, dass die wenigen dubbers abgegangen sind und der rest alle minute ankam, um sich bei mir zu beschweren.  - echt kake, denn ich toleriere auch ihre zugegeben weichgespülte popmusik à la david guetta.
but well, der gastgeber war über die popmusik meines bros so erfreut, dass er mir() nochma 10 euro zusteckte und meinem bro 5 
so am schluss, als die ganzen mainstreamb**** weg waren, hab ich mit meinem kumpel das dubbattle gemacht  benton - smash that badger war da noch ein harmloser drop. dann gabs noch dnb für uns drei musikmacher und wir mussten abbauen.


----------



## Betschi (20. Oktober 2011)

Das liebe ich über alles





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EcrXQeBqbX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sesfontain (20. Oktober 2011)

du hast guten geschmack! aber falls es dich interessiert, hierbei handelt es sich um drumstep  der hat i.d.R. 87bpm, im gegensatz zu dubstep, der sich im bereich von 140/70 bpm bewegt.
btw weiteres beispiel für bösen drumstep <3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4p9dfu-kM50
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3cl2YnzijE


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Oktober 2011)

Terravita ! <3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/ZhQOZvgn1z0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Sesfontain (21. Oktober 2011)

ARE WE HAVING FUN YET?!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbDBFD_Fp5I
und ein bisschen beauty zum chillen, war mein erstes drumsteplied sonntag, das kam sogar gut an 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2YEVZZOWLY
danach hab ich aber das gedroppt und ein großteil der weiblichen gäste hat äußerst irritiert, wenn nicht geschockt geschaut 
nach 1min kamen schon die ersten beschwerden, das sei doch keine musik mehr 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJpZZUzLjfo
interessant war aber, dass lediglich zu diesen paar drumstep liedern an dem abend getanzt wurde


----------



## firephoenix28 (22. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NljsW8mthpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



finde ich noch recht gut


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. Oktober 2011)

Hat i-jemand mal den Track "Get Down" von Defstar in gute Qualität gefunden ?

Der kommt im Shambhala 2009 Mix von Excision ab 34:00 min 

Excision Shambhala 2009 Mix by Excision on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Sesfontain (23. Oktober 2011)

nices lied, aber ich finde auch nichts :/
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZFLmvEHXFs


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. Oktober 2011)

Jo,
weiß jemand welcher Track nach Scary Monsters & Nice Sprites kommt ? 

BORGORE LIVE DUBSTEP 2011 - YouTube


----------



## Sesfontain (25. Oktober 2011)

hör ich rein, wenn ich boxen am pc hab chancen sollten aber nicht schlecht stehen, wenn liqui stranger es veröffentlicht hat! ich hab nämlich gestern alle tracks von ihm durchgehört


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich kenn eig auch die tracks von liquid stranger, aber das habe ich echt noch nicht gefunden


----------



## knexfan0011 (25. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vhZ1rvV_fLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Einfach episch *_*


----------



## Sesfontain (27. Oktober 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e29dwO8TgB0
das passst dann wohl auch in den bereich episch 

achja jonny, hiers dein track, der nach scary monsta & nice sprites kommt 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YX5DRhLBxw


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Oktober 2011)

Nice, danke, warum steht da Liquid Stranger


----------



## Sesfontain (27. Oktober 2011)

weil der typ, der das geschriebn hat nicht seinem gehör gefolgt ist  
anyway, hör dir das mal an, es wobbled so guuuut
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFnbnZ-F4uc&feature=related


----------



## MasterFreak (30. Oktober 2011)

hehe wooble fan issa  Naja is net mein Fall sind zuviele woobles drin ^^


----------

